# Apistos- hardier than rams?



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 17, 2005)

I was wondering how hardy these beauties are. I've been really wanting to get some German Rams, but every time I see people's pics of their various Apistos, it sure makes me think about going with those instead.

Are these a difficult fish to keep? Typical lifespan? Any Apisto info would be great-

Thanks


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

There are a ton of different Apisto's, and they all have different requirements and levels of difficulty. 

As for the difference between them and Ram's, I've personally had better luck with the Ram's, even though I have harder water.

On average, the typical lifespan for both Apisto's and Ram's is about 2 - 3 years.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

Apisto cacatoides are actually pretty hardy and said to be easier than rams. The real place to ask this question is www.apistogramma.com, they are the dwarf cichlid experts adn have been hugely helpful to me.

I ahve a trio of cacs btw that are doing great with minimal effort, soft acidic water .


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've kept both Apisto borelli and cacatuoides and find them to be a bit hardier than Rams. As for the many other types of Apistos, the link Shery gave you is excellent. These fish will do well in most water but need the softer water to breed. What is your GH? That would be a big help in determining what you can try to keep. 

If you get either type, make sure to get juvies. They have a short lifespan as Jan stated.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I find cacs much hardier. A big problem with rams is finding healthy stock in the first place.

If you want to get your feet wet, I`d suggest cacs, borelli, macmasteri, and to a certain degree, agasizzi.


----------



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 17, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I've kept both Apisto borelli and cacatuoides and find them to be a bit hardier than Rams. As for the many other types of Apistos, the link Shery gave you is excellent. These fish will do well in most water but need the softer water to breed. What is your GH? That would be a big help in determining what you can try to keep.
> 
> If you get either type, make sure to get juvies. They have a short lifespan as Jan stated.


I don't know what my GH is, I've got a test kit for that and KH on order, though. I'm fixing to upgrade from Hagen to pressurized CO2.

I do know we have hard water out here in the Oklahoma Panhandle.


----------



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 17, 2005)

sherry said:


> Apisto cacatoides are actually pretty hardy and said to be easier than rams. The real place to ask this question is www.apistogramma.com, they are the dwarf cichlid experts adn have been hugely helpful to me.
> 
> I ahve a trio of cacs btw that are doing great with minimal effort, soft acidic water .


Wow, awesome site! Thanks for the link.


----------

